# OMG That was close.



## myvanwy (Jun 27, 2022)

That was an eventful trip back. Returning from Spain after a month of lazy days, got to go around Paris to an Aire at Conty so SWMBO decides to use the app suggested by our son, instead of the SAT nav. OK with me. So, _*whos heard of the A86 Duplex tunnel???*_ Not us. By the way, we have a VW LWB transporter c/w "Poptop" (The important bit) 
I measured the van way back, after conversion and got it to 2020mm high. So, we come around the bend on the aforesaid road to be met with the peage booth. No probs we have the toll tag. Height barrier says 2mt max so i'm on the brakes but just pass under it. Ok just carry on slowly and enter the tunnel. I have never been so scared in all my life. I thought we would pass through in a few seconds. Its 10km long  with all sorts of stuff hanging from the roof, including great big ruddy fans. Any how, the pop top escaped without a scratch. Cant say the same about my undercrackers. Ok, so its our own fault for not checking route first but why the hell do they not fit all the bits and bobs to the sides of the tunnel where's there plenty of room ?

On the plus side, we parked next to Status Quo (in tour bus) in the shuttle queue and chatted to Francis and John.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 27, 2022)

Oh, you don't want to go that way.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 27, 2022)

Engineering isn't a French strong point.  In a few weeks you'll be all smiles having survived.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 27, 2022)

You can say that again. I just imagine a French sparkie, after a bottle of vin rouge for lunch, fitting lighting starting gear to the ceiling.


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 27, 2022)

2m high tunnel.... 

Sounds more like a pipe to me


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 27, 2022)

It is a pipe, Its separated to form two carriageways. One on top and one below. Penny pinching. Its known as the A86 Duplex.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2022)

You need to contact them and give them some grief           

Their own website gives the height as 2.55 metres, 8th line down in the *TECHNICAL OVERVIEW *section    









						Duplex A86 - VINCI Construction Grands Projets
					

Inscrit au schéma directeur de la région Ile-de-France le Duplex l’A86, permet de relier Rueil-Malmaison à Jouy-en-Josas.




					www.vinci-construction-projets.com


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 27, 2022)

Thanks Wooie. Im sure there was less than 1/2 a metre of clearance though. Fag packet springs to mind. Very squeaky bum. Perhaps that 1/2 metre is to fit the lighting, signs etc. The ceiling looked ok. It was passing the add ons that was frightening.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jun 27, 2022)

Oh but surely worth it to park next to The Quo!!!


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 27, 2022)

The ironic thing is, they where performing at a chateau about 30 mile from where we pitched over night. Quite funny to see John Edwards appear from the coach in his pj's and slippers to go to the loo just across the front of us at the tunnel Q, and he did look as if he had just woke up. Looks like the rest of the guys refused to let him use the onboard.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 27, 2022)

Last time I went through a tunnel I was born.


----------



## runnach (Jun 27, 2022)

Would this be the same tunnel where Carol converted her camper into cabriolet?


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 27, 2022)

No, that was in Rouen ...


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 28, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> No, that was in Rouen ...


It was totally rouened.


----------



## Wicklow86 (Jun 28, 2022)

So 2.2 is ok? Last trip to france the bloody twitnav would not avoid it and I must have gone 2 hours out the way!  Also agh Rouen  had to change lanes before that monster on our first trip abroad in the van and nobody would let me in despite I think it being quite clear what the issue was.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 28, 2022)

Ours measures 2.02 Wicklow86. If thats not a typo you are talking about an extra 7". Ooh  matron.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 28, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Last time I went through a tunnel I was born.


Try going back in Trev.


----------



## Wicklow86 (Jun 28, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> Ours measures 2.02 Wicklow86. If thats not a typo you are talking about an extra 7". Ooh  matron.


Ok so I’m definitely not going through as it would  be rip solar panel!


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 28, 2022)

Although we fitted through, wont be doing it again.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jun 28, 2022)

Sounds like a long drainage pipe,  
Just set sat nav to 3 meters high, your on holiday
A DUPLEX FLAT
There a film that uses that word duplex.  Its the smallest house / flat in the road . Better start putting things together. 

Use what you know !. Lol.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 28, 2022)

No provision on Twatnav (or Waze) to set height limits. You can only set "avoid tolls" on the Garmin we have, or Waze which we used.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 28, 2022)

Best not to remind @carol of this...
I'm sure she's forgotten it by now?


----------



## Herman (Jun 28, 2022)

We came across the same in I think it was Lyon or somewhere,  following the sat nav it said stay in the middle lanes which went in an underpass through the city, luckily i spotted it with just enough time to swerve to the right into the nearside lane, a couple of plasterers planks hanging from chains to inflict maximum damage before you hit the tunnel, ironically the surface road followed the underpass road exactly.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 28, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Best not to remind @carol of this...
> I'm sure she's forgotten it by now?



Well she had Paul....


----------



## yeoblade (Jun 28, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> No, that was in Rouen ...


Where is it in Rouen? I've been through there loads of times without a problem, or seeing it/a warning. 
I do have a iGo sat nav with height settings set a 3m but It just takes me through the main road, from Dieppe heading south.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 28, 2022)

There are underpasses on the north side of the river that are all too easy to take in error ...


----------



## mark61 (Jun 29, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> Where is it in Rouen? I've been through there loads of times without a problem, or seeing it/a warning.
> I do have a iGo sat nav with height settings set a 3m but It just takes me through the main road, from Dieppe heading south.


From Dieppe heading south you're likely to miss them.


----------

